# Winter camo advice



## vtguy17 (Dec 17, 2012)

You guys that hunt in the snow, what do you wear for camo? For a while now I've just been wearing a pair of home depot painters coveralls over some layers. All white coveralls, nothing fancy. I buy a large size for about $10 and put it on over a wool jacket or whatever I'm wearing. Has worked...

However I've been thinking about picking up some snow camo. I don't need anything expensive I was thinking something like this...

http://www.amazon.com/Gamehide-Naked-North-Ambush-Jacket/dp/B009CA38I0/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1356549212&sr=8-5&keywords=gamehide+jacket

Just somehting to slip on over warm clothes, I'd get the pants to go along with it too. Nothing fancy or insuated I don't want to spend a lot. How many of you have full snow camo outfitts and how many of you just wear regular white clothes, coveralls, or other cheap alternatives?

Talk me into or out of buying some new snow camo...


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

my wife bought me some snow camo cover up(pants and jacket)

they are in a snow/brush pattern

they fit over my other cold weather gear

got them at cabela's,not real spendy

go look at my thread in the members cabin forum,its called "well i am ready"

there is a pic of them there

i dont like all white,as i hunt in brushy areas,and white gives a pretty good outline of your body against the brush

im going to give them a try real real soon,as soon as my batteries for my new e-caller gets charged up

if your gonna hunt in snow i would recommend them


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

I have a coat similar to the one that was linked...It's a nylon shell--not very quiet...

I switched to cotton blend Natural Gear--top & bottoms....love 'em & they're QUIET... My hunting partner says I'm invisible in Natty Gear....All I can say is that I don't FEEL invisible...LOL :teeth:


----------



## vtguy17 (Dec 17, 2012)

The link I posted above for the jacket is supposed to be extremely quiet. Pretty sure it's not made from nylon, I think it's made from a soft fabric so it's quiet I don't think it's waterproof, which isn't a big deal.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

vtguy17 said:


> The link I posted above for the jacket is supposed to be extremely quiet. Pretty sure it's not made from nylon, I think it's made from a soft fabric so it's quiet I don't think it's waterproof, which isn't a big deal.


It should work nicely, then... :teeth:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I've seen guys with a sheet, they would just cut a hole for their head and rattle can a little on it in black and brown.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

vtguy17 said:


> You guys that hunt in the snow, what do you wear for camo? For a while now I've just been wearing a pair of home depot painters coveralls over some layers. All white coveralls, nothing fancy. I buy a large size for about $10 and put it on over a wool jacket or whatever I'm wearing. Has worked...
> 
> However I've been thinking about picking up some snow camo. I don't need anything expensive I was thinking something like this...
> 
> ...


You can go to an army surplus they sometimes have military issue snow camo. Its simply a parka style with built in hoodie and has seperate pants as well that are big enough to go over your other warm clothing. Its easily packable and light weight because its nothing but a cover--no insulation etc...and all white, no special patterns etc.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I usually wear my regular camo because the junipers and pine are always green so no need for snow camo, but I did buy two military ponchos (snow camo) at sportsmansguide awhile back for $10 and have never used them. LOL


----------



## varmint_sniper (Oct 24, 2012)

I use ghillie suits alot...I just got the snow camo version @ Gander Mountain....looks nice, and if it works as well as my others I'm set..lol


----------

